

Show HN: trendingpeople.com (Built and launched entirely last weekend) - AndrewMoffat

It's a site for posting a picture + link + blurb about people who are trending in media now.  It's absolutely BMVP.  Ugly forms, indescript error messages, etc, but I'm proud for throwing it together in only a weekend.  It was written in python and uses Durus as the datastore (completely underrated object db btw).<p>Criticism and suggestions welcome.<p>http://trendingpeople.com/
======
brianlash
You picked a bad time to post as it's after 2am on the east coast. I know the
HN community spans the globe but your project has an North American bent. I
bet you'll get more feedback if you repost in an evening before 8pm here/5pm
west coast time. That aside...

Not bad for a weekend project! Good name. Smooth and predictable
functionality. No bizarre usability things that surprise or confuse and a
generally interesting concept. For simplicity's sake I would make the entire
images clickable, but that's my only nitpick. I think the site is neat and
appeals to everyone's inner Perez (in a _good_ way).

~~~
AndrewMoffat
Good idea with making the whole images clickable. Thanks for the feedback!

I didn't really think about the posting time...d'oh

